# Who got's' a - Beaded lizard?



## JC (May 26, 2010)

Heloderma suspectum cinctum. Anyone own one of these or kept a relative of Heloderma suspectum?

http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=40&de=743938


----------



## Warren Bautista (May 26, 2010)

I know James Tuttle had some for sale a while back.

Urban Jungles has a bunch of crazy reptiles, he might have a Heloderma.


----------



## sharpfang (May 26, 2010)

*I like Glades JC*

Especially Tim {Gex} But, that Price is Way 2 High!

They are a pet that lives Long....and requires some serious space.

Why ? I know U can't have 1 in that Apt.  by the way.....The bite  is No fun, as U are aware, I am sure  - Jason


----------



## JC (May 26, 2010)

sharpfang said:


> Especially Tim {Gex} But, that Price is Way 2 High!
> 
> They are a pet that lives Long....and requires some serious space.
> 
> Why ? I know U can't have 1 in that Apt.  by the way.....The bite  is No fun, as U are aware, I am sure  - Jason


Ok,ok dad, I won't get one . Can't wait to move out my own into my house though, boy what a serious venom house that would be. Maybe I can get one if a big enough yard to buy some horses, then I could start producing my own antivenin for the serious hots and start selling it as a hobby. Muhahaha .

Jokes aside, I don't really care for the cost much. I'd dish out up to $3000 if I had to. I've done quiet a bit a research though(maybe too much :}). Any here ever get bit by one?

Ah Jason, and I do plan on naming the first one 'Godzirra'.


----------



## sharpfang (May 26, 2010)

*Blood Suckas*



JC said:


> Ah Jason, and I do plan on naming the first one 'Godzirra'.


Perfect name 4 one! :razz:

When the day comes.....and U have Horses, that, well, Don't mind "nibbling"....

.....Then I'll sell U one for 1/6th cost.......If it's a Chupacabra U want, Price is FIRM $3000  - J


----------



## thebugfreak (May 26, 2010)

this guy was selling it at the reptile expo in pasadena last year. so i got his business card. and this is his website

http://www.helodermahorridum.com/index.php

im pretty sure if you contact him, you can buy one off of him.


----------



## whitewolf (May 27, 2010)

Umm one person that comes to mind is Tim Cole. If he doesn't have them I know he knows someone who does. http://www.austinreptileservice.net/ I know they are no joke but they are neat.


----------



## thebugfreak (May 27, 2010)

wait are beaded lizards legal in NY? i thought NY had tight restrictions on exotic pets. or was that just NYC? im not sure..


----------



## pouchedrat (May 27, 2010)

NYC has tight restrictions, but NY state has some odd laws as well (but does allow exotics other states wouldn't).  I don't know their laws on things like beaded lizards though.   

PA reptile show has beaded lizards for sale sometimes.  They also have gila monsters regularly (and things like vipers, etc).


----------



## stevetastic (May 27, 2010)

Regulated Reptiles in New York State 

As of March 15, 2005 New York State increased the list of banned species that private owners are allowed to posess without special permits. Listed below are the current list of regulated animals. 

* Snakes 
o All venomous species as determined by the DEC 
o Burmese Python (Python m. bivittatus) 
o Reticulated Python (Python reticulatus) 
o African Rock Python (Python sabae) 
o Green Anaconda (Eunectes maurinus) 
o Yellow Anaconda (Eunectes notaeus) 
o Australian Amethystine Python (Morelia amethistina and Morelia kinghorni) 
o Indian Python (Python molurus) 
* Lizards 
o *All venomous species as determined by the DEC* 
o Asiatic (water) Monitor (Varanus salvator) 
o Nile Monitor (Varanus nilocitus) 
o White Throat Monitor (Varanus albigularis) 
o Black Throat Monitor (Varanus albigularis ionides) 
o Crocodile Monitor (Varanus salvadori) 
o Komodo Dragon (Varanus komodensis) 
* Crocodilians 
o All species 

In addition to the above listed species, many species of native New York State herps and similar species require special permits to posess as well (e.g. box turtles of the genus Terrepene). This list consists of the animals considered "dangerous" by the New York State Legistature. 

Anyone who owned any of these animals before January 1, 2005 can to apply for a "grandfather" license. You must have proof that the animal was purchased before January 1, 2005. The law allows DEC to charge up to $170 per animal every 2 years. 

You will not be allowed to display them in public or teach with them without a reptile educator's license. At the momment there is no criteria established that will be used to decide who is a an educator that qualifies for this license. A four-hour course will need to be attended before you can qualify, but there is no information on who will teach it. We don't know how this law will affect animal educators from other states who enter the state to perform animal presentations. 

For more information on how to obtain permits for these animals please contact the New York State Department of Environmental Conservation at the address below: 

Special Licenses Unit 
NYSDEC 
625 Broadway 
Albany, NY 12233-4752 
(518)402-8985 

The DEC is not actively searching for these banned animals. The last thing the overworked and understaffed DEC needs is another law to enforce, however law enforcement officers in New York State will be required to enforce the law if a complaint is filed. Complaints will most likely be filed as a result of a bite, a domestic dispute or a flagrant violation. 

((Taken from the www.wnyherp.org website))


----------



## dtknow (May 27, 2010)

I am somewhat shocked by the handling methods used in the photos on th breeder's site linked on here. Heloderma must have very sturdy tails...and they are being handled as nonchalantly as if you were holding a blue tongue-it appears.


----------



## Galapoheros (May 27, 2010)

I know of somebody that at least "was" keeping them in their apt.  I don't know if they still have them though.


----------



## JC (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for the information stevetastic, I never really thought about going that route.


----------



## pouchedrat (May 27, 2010)

Well at least you can keep it with a special permit.  They used to regulate ferrets in NY state years back as well, although all you had to do was purchase a license to own one, but they stopped after a while and now it doesn't cost anything extra to own a ferret. It was really just so they could keep track of them within the state (I'm talking 20+ years back).   

I'm sort of surprised to see pythons and monitors up there, since as a kid they used to be EVERYWHERE in pet stores (of course... cute little babies of them) and even my vet had a huge burmese python in his waiting room in a large walk-in closet-sized enclosure.


----------



## JC (May 27, 2010)

pouchedrat said:


> I'm sort of surprised to see *pythons and monitors* up there


You should see NYC python regulations. You can't even own a rosy boa or a ball python. :wall:


----------



## stevetastic (May 27, 2010)

pouchedrat said:


> I'm sort of surprised to see pythons and monitors up there, since as a kid they used to be EVERYWHERE in pet stores (of course... cute little babies of them) and even my vet had a huge burmese python in his waiting room in a large walk-in closet-sized enclosure.


They are still in all reptile specialty shops despite the laws.


----------



## thebugfreak (May 27, 2010)

which state do you think has the least regulation over exotic animals? 

i think cali is pretty unregulated..


----------



## pouchedrat (May 28, 2010)

JC said:


> You should see NYC python regulations. You can't even own a rosy boa or a ball python. :wall:


Oh I know NYC is crazy..... you can't even own a ferret, wtf.  
I guess I can see that they're fairly unregulated anyway in the state.  I've owned my fair share of "illegal" pets, even taking them to vets regularly and they really just don't care, or know the laws themselves usually.  

It's still a chance you're taking... although most dealers will just say "you are responsible for knowing your own state's laws" and sell to you anyway.


----------



## Bazzgazm (May 30, 2010)

Virginia is similar, some cities require permits for such animals...
I know the prices are high but negotiable.


----------

